# Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden



## mick (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
vor ein paar Tagen habe ich zwischen Pflanzenstengeln eine Fisch-Schwimmblase gefunden.
Da ich auch Angler bin, wußte ich, daß es auch eine solche war.
Was ich aber nicht weiß ist, wer so etwas verursacht hat und von welchem Fisch sie stammte. 
Einen Koi-Fehlbestand hab ich nicht festgestellt, ob es einen anderen getroffen hat, kann ich nicht sagen.

Weiß von Euch jemand, wer das verursacht haben könnte?
Grüße
Michael


----------



## rainthanner (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

prima Geschichte. 
Ab und zu sind Forenbeiträge in ihrer Lustigkeit nicht zu überbieten. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dr.J (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Fische, die Schwimmblasen abstossen. Ja klar.


----------



## Christine (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Na na na!  Seid Ihr sicher, die Frage richtig verstanden zu haben?

Ich glaube nicht, daß Michael meinte, der Fische hätte die Schwimmblase ausgespuckt  - ich bin sicher, er wollte wissen, welcher Freßsack den Fisch filetiert hat...


----------



## rainthanner (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Fische sind auch kanibalisch veranlagt. 
Könnte sein, dass die Sichttiefe gering ist und man nicht sieht, was am Grund vertilgt wird. Oder was da unten vor sich hingammelt, bis die SB nach oben steigt.


----------



## rainthanner (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Nachtrag: 
Ein Fressfeind als Ursache erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich, weil 
dieser auch die Schwimmblase nicht verschont hätte. 
Auch wenn er sie nicht frisst, so würde sie auf jeden Fall einen Biß  abbekommen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## benni (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Ein Fressfeind als Ursache erscheint mir sehr unwahrscheinlich, weil
> dieser auch die Schwimmblase nicht verschont hätte.
> Auch wenn er sie nicht frisst, so würde sie auf jeden Fall einen Biß  abbekommen.
> ...



Das ist richtig. Wenn aber bspw. Krebse im Teich vorhanden sind, wäre es durchaus möglich, das die Schwimmblase nach dem "filetieren" aufschwimmt.:scherz3

Soviel zu meiner einzigen erklärbaren Theorie.


----------



## mick (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Na na na!  Seid Ihr sicher, die Frage richtig verstanden zu haben?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, daß Michael meinte, der Fische hätte die Schwimmblase ausgespuckt  - ich bin sicher, er wollte wissen, welcher Freßsack den Fisch filetiert hat...



Schade daß ich kein Bild gemacht habe, aber das hätten die übrigens relativ leicht zu unterhaltenden Rainer und Jürgen sicherlich als Fotomontage hingestellt.
Christine und Benni danke ich auf jeden Fall für Ihre ernstgemeinten Kommentare und den Beweis daß sie versucht haben sich meinem Beitrag geistig  anzunehmen.
Schönen Abend noch "Kollegen?":evil


----------



## hipsu (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Fische, die Schwimmblasen abstossen. Ja klar.



Wie jetzt? Deine machen das nicht? Was hastn du für komische Fische?


----------



## mick (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

So heiß war es doch heute garnicht! 
Schon das 3 Opfer .......

Admin, schließ das Ding bevor wir noch weitere Versuche von Pseudo-Comedians hier ertragen müssen.
Schade. Ich habe eigentlich gedacht, weiter zu kommen.....

Trotzdem schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Naja Michael,
ist schon ein wenig Lustig auch wenn deine Frage ernst gemeint ist.

Ich tippe auch darauf das der Fisch am Grund vergammelt ist und sich dann die Schwimmblase nach oben getrieben ist.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo Hallo


 


SO jetzt schämt Euch ! 




Quelle
http://www.friedrichonline.de/pdf_preview/d53248_2126.pdf



schönes WE


----------



## mick (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo Karsten und Uwe,

Da keinem in der großen Hobby-Gemeinde das bekannt war scheint schon zu bedeuten, daß es ein sehr seltener Fall sein muß.
Trotzdem ist es so passiert und ich danke für die Super-Recherche. Ich hab es nicht geschafft obwohl ich auch, bevor ich den Beitrag eingestellt hatte, ziemlich lange recherchiert.
Trotzdem werde ich mir beim nächsten Mal sehr gut überlegen, ob ich einen ähnlichen Beitrag nochmal einstellen würde.
Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende.
Grüße Michael


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo Michael,

nein, guck mal: Du hast zur Gesundung von Rainer und Uwe beigetragen, denn Lachen ist gesund und ohne Deine Frage hätten wir nichts gelernt. 

Wenn es nicht ab und zu Mutige gäbe, die es wagen würden, auch mal Spott zu ernten, wäre die Erde immer noch eine Scheibe, gell!

In diesen Sinne "Danke" und bleib mutig!


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo Hallo

da hättest Du mal früher hier sein müssen !

da war noch was los 

jetzt sind wir alle weichgespült ,alt oder  
nicht mehr da 


schönes WE


----------



## Eugen (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*



die alten Zeiten
irgendwie vermisse ich die etwas.


----------



## katja (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

hallo ihr alle!

sachen gibts... 

mich würde hier jetzt aber brennend interessieren, ob in diesem teich eine solche schildkröte wohnt oder ausgesetzterweise mal gesichtet wurde.


----------



## karsten. (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo

selbst wenn man sie nicht entdeckt

soo was besonderes ist es (leider) nicht mehr

http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&...&q=schnappschildkröte+neobiota&btnG=Suche&lr=

ich hab´s auch nur gefunden weil ich schon mal so was gelesen habe 

mal sehen ,
wer den ersten Ochsenfrosch meldet   

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amerikanischer_Ochsenfrosch




schönes WE

@ Eugen  : dito


----------



## Clovere (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

könnte es sich auch um ein benutztes und dann achtlos weggeworfenes Kondom handeln? 

Tip: Nachbar mal fragen


----------



## elkop (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

hey, nicht schon wieder ätzen
@karsten: jaja, die altersgüte, die überkommt uns alle mal, früher oder später


----------



## benni (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*

Hallo,

abwägig ist das keinesfalls mehr. Haben bei uns in den Anglergewässern (Baggersee) mittlerweile 3 Schmuckschildkröten gesichtet. Eine (Rotwangen) hält sich nachweislich schon mind. 5 Jahre dort auf und hat wohl auch keine Probleme mit den harten Wintern.

Allerdings gehe ich davon aus das in einem 6000l Wasser eine Schildkröte mindestens mehrmals am Tag zu sehen sein müsste. Auch die ganz scheuen Exemplare kommen zum Sonnen an die Ränder.

Und wenn ich mir das fressverhalten meiner __ Schildkröten ansehe - dann denke ich die Schwimmblase hat wenig chancen ungeschoren davon zu kommen.

"ich bleib beim Krebs"

Soviel zu dem was mir gerade einfällt.

Viele Grüße
Benni


----------



## mick (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Schwimmblase an der Wasseroberfläche gefunden*



katja schrieb:


> hallo ihr alle!
> 
> sachen gibts...
> 
> mich würde hier jetzt aber brennend interessieren, ob in diesem teich eine solche schildkröte wohnt oder ausgesetzterweise mal gesichtet wurde.



Hallo Katja,
nein ich hab bei mir eine solche Schildkröte noch nie gesichtet. Deshalb gehe ich mittlerweile von einem vergammelten Fisch, dessen Schwimmblase an die Oberfläche gekommen ist, aus.
Da die Nachbarn auch einen Teich haben, könnte es auch der Rest  von einem "ausgewanderten" Krebs sein.
Nochmals schönes WE an alle
Gruß Michael


----------

